# is this bad



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

I have 3 leucomelas and all 3 seem to have gotten these black spots on the orange part of them. Its light black and sorta looks like mildew i know thats not it but it just looks kinda like that. Its not raised or anything and does not seem to be affecting the frogs i was just wondering what it was and if there was any way to treat it.

Not sure if you can tell from this but heres a picture.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

From the picture it just looks like they are getting mature and getting adult spots...


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

Can't really tell anything from the pic. Are they juviniles? If so it could possible be dots that are begining to develope in their pattern of color. Not real sure though. Are the spots raised or anything? 

TonyT


----------



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

Ok, thanks. that makes sense I assume those spots will get darker?

If anyone else thinks other wise let me know.


----------



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

They are about 16 months old if that helps.


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

At that age I would think they would have their adult patterns already but I may be wrong. 

TonyT


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

hmm hard to tell from the pic... I think mine were a few months before that are you sure the age is correct?


----------



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

yeah one was bought as a proven male about 2 months ago and i was told he was about 14 months and the other 2 i bought as froglets almost a year ago. I assume they were about 2 months when shipped so i guess anywhere from 14 to 16 months for all of them.


----------



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

so should i maybe get ahold of dr. frey. If so how do u get ahold of him.


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

I truely believe they are just getting it's adult patterns and they are younger than you originally though. I am not a vet though so you my want to contact Dr. Frye. He has several posts on Kingsnake. You could contact him there.

TonyT


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I agree, it does look like their pattern is just changing.


----------



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

Ok well i guess i will just assume that the pattern is changing for now. How long until the spots should be as dark as the rest of the black so that i will know for sure.


----------

